# PM25MV items to add...



## StanR (Apr 13, 2017)

OK

   The mill has been here for over a year. Now things are swinging around and focusing on the machine.

   It needs stuff.

   1.   I love the DRO for manual milling. It adds to accuracy and repeatability. You can actually see where the tool is positioned-before you take the cut. If you cut in the wrong spot, you're stupid.
   There are some Ebay sellers offering 3-axis DRO kits. Since I limit my spending, this is where I am now looking. One seller is offering a kit for 268US. This kit has a single illuminated display; I don't want the equivalent of "digital calipers" all over the machine where I need to crane my neck to find the reading; I also do not want to limit the machine as to what coolant system I am using. I would think that the "digital caliper" type would need to be coolant-proof. I don't think they are. 
   I would appreciate any input from members who have installed their own DRO kits!

   2. Much easier.  Power feed for the table. It's tricky to get an even feed rate without one; surface finish will suffer without it, especially over longer cuts. Besides, my right shoulder of late has gotten a little tricky. 

   3. Power on the Z-axis. My shoulder will appreciate this as well.  Hand-cranking for main height adjustment seems to take forever. While this machine moves quite effortlessly, I'd rather push a button.  
   Suggestions appreciated!

   4. Quick-change tooling. I have found a seller that offers a drawbar tool changer that uses no air or electricity- it's manual, but it does the job. I may try upgrading to air assist once my shoulder complains enough. In the process I would like to replace the drawbar with it's microscopic bolt head. I shiver just before I put the wrench to it. 

    Overall, I seem to have enough tooling to p%#! me off. I have used the machine little since it arrived, and I am most pleased with it's performance. But without tooling for the machine, it's good for a sound maker. 
   I am going with the Tormach TTS tool holding as it looks like a good idea. I'll stick with the originals, there seem to be some sellers offering nearly identical products, with the exception that they are a little more "generous" in the tolerance. I am guessing that they are made in the same factory, but didn't pass QC for Tormach. 
    My current clamping is done by- a 4" machine vise. That's it.  No "clamping kit". I have found a seller regularly selling US-made clamping kits. Based on my experience, the "import" clamping kits lack "value saved" in that they fail- threads damaged, slot nuts that jam in the slots, and just deformation. I saw some step clamps that I removed and ended up looking for some old US-made clamps as the imports did not look safe to use once assembled- the steps didn't quite match.  This will end up costing more, but one thing that is not welcome in my work area is "free spirit" parts being launched, or just that little quick scoot that damages a cutter, or ruins a part.

    Bottom line here- I have gotten a backlog of "to do" items that all have the same message- "You need to tool-up!" Yep. More money. Got to get started.


        Cheers!

         StanR


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 13, 2017)

I, too, am quite pleased with the work My MP25 does. I built and installed X and head drives. For the head I used a 12 V Ford Windstar wiper motet. it moves the head 6 inches a minute, direct drive. I used a generic electric window motor, on the table, it gives almost 10 inches a minute, variable with a Chinese speed control I found on line. 
As to DRO, I ordered X and Y readout on mine from Matt, installed. I came with the standard readout head with the computer I it.


----------



## lcorley (May 8, 2017)

I'd like to add power z-axis to my PM25 as well.  Tom, do you have any details on how you did yours?

Leon


----------

